

Ask HN: In JavaScript, changing the value of an array item not advised? - mcdoh

I'm reading through jQuery Fundamentals (http://www.rebeccamurphey.com/jqfundamentals/#javascript-basics.examples.change-array-value) and this tip in the JavaScript chapter surprised me: <i>While it's possible to change the value of an array item as shown in Example 2.28, “Changing the value of an array item”, it's generally not advised.</i><p>I wouldn't think just changing the value of an array element could cause a problem.  Is this truly inadvisable or was this written in error?
======
byoung2
It shouldn't be a problem with strings and numerics in arrays (the array
contains copies of the values), but with arrays of functions/objects, the
elements of the array are not copies, but the actual objects themselves. So if
you change an object in the array, the object itself changes (and vice versa).

~~~
mcdoh
Thank you.

